

Detecting injected content from third-parties on your site - callum85
https://paul.kinlan.me/detecting-injected-content/

======
kinlan
Author of the post here: I am certainly keen to hear feedback of any
experiences you have with ISP's, extensions and other tools injecting content
into your site. I originally created this post because we got a lot of
feedback from news sites that they don't see the reason why they should invest
in HTTPS - loss or diversion in Ad revenue is something they are interested in
though.

